# Lose of hair on chin



## thumper110814 (Jan 9, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1420849621.940982.jpg
notice my bunnys chin has lost some hair?!? What's this???


----------



## JBun (Jan 9, 2015)

Is your bun rubbing it's chin a lot on anything, or is your bun drooling at all? Any irritation of the skin itself?


----------



## thumper110814 (Jan 9, 2015)

No irritation but yes he rub his chin on everything!


----------

